# Decoy idea



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a new idea for a relatively cheap and simple decoy one could use, that would be easy to store, carry, setup.
I need a couple of questions answered before I make a couple prototypes.
Are 2 dimensional silohuette decoys any good?
How detailed do decoys need to be when it comes to efficiently decoying snows?
I know I will have a few more questions, and I am planning on making a couple of samples in the days to come. Maybe it is a far fetched idea. I am just thinking of making up a bunch of these and going out and trying them. What do you think?


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

not trying to be a wisecrack to ya, but you really havnt told us what your going to try and make, but your asking us if we think you should make some and do we think they will work..........i say, go for it.... :lol:


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER (Mar 4, 2006)

are these decoys going to be like those FUD's those fold out deals or? good luck looking forward to see what you come up with.


----------



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

Here are some pics of some sample decoys I made up. Please tell me what you think, I can modify these pretty easily.  These pics are not the best, I am going to take some with a camera other that my cell phone this evening and take them outdoors. So check back in the next day or so for better quality pics.
[siteimg]4057[/siteimg]
[siteimg]4060[/siteimg]
[siteimg]4061[/siteimg]
[siteimg]4062[/siteimg]


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

What if the wind picks up?


----------



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

I am planning on equiping these decoys with steaks that will be anchored into to decoys and stuck in the ground, these stakes may also allow the decoys to move in the wind.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I don't know... Not trying to be (to much of) a smart-***, but I think they'd be deadly on albino hogs.

If the material strength permitted, I think I'd narrow down the neck and round or at least champher the back/side edge.

Hey stranger things have happened. I know guys who claim they once shot a lot of snows over bleach bottles, blacks over half-cut tires and ducks over shoveled up clumps of dirt. All you can do is give it a whirl and see what happens.

Best of luck and let us know how things go.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> ducks over shoveled up clumps of dirt.


Now there's an idea....


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Maybe if you cut them in half they would look a little better.
Also try going with pink bills instead of orange.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Are those styrofoam? If they are, are you just cutting them with a heated wire? You could easily narrow down the neck if that were true and make the body rounder. I personally just think they would be a huge hassle getting out into the field and the would probably break. Then you would just end up littering as your styrofoam blew away. I would probably stick to fabricated windsocks and silos.


----------



## quackstopper (Apr 10, 2006)

If the beak was a different color they look like a cheap way to add some numbers to the spread

quack


----------



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

I am going to work on some more samples today, what color do you suggest the beaks be. Also I think I am going to make them slimmer than the first ones I made.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Pink.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 12, 2006)

jeepguy said:


> I am going to work on some more samples today, what color do you suggest the beaks be. Also I think I am going to make them slimmer than the first ones I made.


it might help to look a a picture of a snowgoose before you paint them up.

also, I dont believe the square backs will work and the siloette doesnt quite hafe the right look for a goose.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

it never hurts to try

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

they might also look better if you rounded them a little . around the neck and the body.


----------

